# Rose Tree Goldens - You might want to read this if you are considering them



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Created so it will come up on google search. 

Puppy buyers who are looking may want to see the genesis and motivation of Lyndsay Halligan and Rose Tree Goldens.

Reading until the end could be quite enlightening. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...65-how-does-one-become-reputable-breeder.html


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It's funny, I went to her site just a couple of days ago to see how many litters she's had by now. All the 'Rosetree way' baloney is gone, I guess she mostly took notes of what we said and now has presented herself again.
It makes me sad. Even if she stopped right now, and actually did something with her bitch, it'd take her years to get her reputation back to the place it was at before she began.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for taking time to follow up and create a thread like this. Hopefully a puppy buyer who takes the time to educate themselves about breeders like Rose Tree Golden Retrievers will find this information on a search and at least have some background information.


----------



## captainbeer (Jan 10, 2017)

Just read all that stuff. Very interesting situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Very interesting eye opening reading.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This is already the 3rd item that comes up in Bing search.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

This was a very interesting post. I commend all of you for all the time all of you take in trying to help someone. We had someone else recently asking the same question and you were all just as willing to help. I'm not sure I would have the patience when it seems they are looking for approval not advice, but glad you do. 

There is a stigma in the obedience crowd if you don't "train" with a club. So I understand what the OP meant about tight groups and not everyone is friendly at shows but you know what, I was there to compete & learn not find a best friend. When my girl started winning HIT scores everyone became very supportive and really appreciated that. It's exactly what you said, get out there and do it.

I read through the entire post and as soon as someone found her website and FB page I would have given up the conversation as her path seemed clear. She might consider taking up a career as a web designer as it's quite impressive. Sadly I agree with the ones that are angry as clearly your input helped her to say all the right things.

When I started my quest for my 1st pure bred, purchased dog I was aware of clearances.. in fact that was my 1st priority but had to learn where to look for them and not just trust the breeder's say so. LOL I contacted R. Caldwell who at that time was president of the GR group in Dallas for help in finding a good breeder. I ended up getting an adult... actually through a chain of events purchased 2 but the time and energy he and his wife provided to educate me was priceless. 

Even with all this info. I flunked breeder research 101 with my last purchase but guess there is always something to learn. I forgot to look at the dates on the clearances! Too many people search the internet and totally rely on the websites for information.. remember puppy searchers, you can't believe everything you read. Anyone can build a web page. Anyone can put two dogs together, know what you are paying for.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

puddles everywhere said:


> I was there to compete & learn not find a best friend.


Love this sentiment!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

puddles everywhere said:


> I read through the entire post and as soon as someone found her website and FB page I would have given up the conversation as her path seemed clear. She might consider taking up a career as a web designer as it's quite impressive. Sadly I agree with the ones that are angry as clearly your input helped her to say all the right things.


Yes, she is really good at making herself sound much more established and learned than she is. 
As an example since she will likely change her site I will post a screenshot below as well. 

*"We dedicate a lot of time to our retrievers and this journey towards becoming more involved in the breed has been amazing. There is much to learn before becoming a breeder, *[unfortunately she really has not and she became a less than reputable breeder who feels like her very limited time in the breed makes her judgment better that the Golden Retriever Club of America's Code of Ethics for breeding] *and I have been fortunate enough to have some amazing mentors show me the ropes of 'The Golden Word' *[Mentors who produced Golden mixed breeds, breed underage dogs and dogs with missing health certifications, that also encouraged her to throw the Ethics she originally proclaimed our the window for the sake of convenience and profit]* From showing in conformation, to obedience classes, earning titles, *[To my mortification, I am the one who encouraged her to show in IABCA and helped her find the one show she went to. IABCA is a pay for title organization where almost all dogs with out a disqualifing fault will walk away an International Champion in one weekend never having to defeat another dog. Nala's titles are not even the Adult titles but special titles for young dogs. Her other title is the CGC which is the most basic obedience title that is designed for pet families to earn. The hope is that passing this 20 minute or less test would encourage owner to try competition obedience titles.] *grooming, learning about pedigrees, *[She certainly must have done her research when she purchased Nala, her foundation from a commercial breeder who only does hip health testing and sometimes none at all. This less than stellar health history is what her foundation is.] *OFA/CERF health testing,* [Aparently she was taught it does not matter that much as she bred her girl underage before she could has hip and elbow certifications. Also, it shows her mentors are not very active themselves as CERF has been defunct for a few years now and OFA does all certifications including eyes.] *helping to whelp & raise litters the right way…the list goes on & on.*


This whole about section is very carefully crafted to present a face to her buyer that is inflated and designed to mislead them innto thinking she is a very different type of breeder than she is. 

My only hope here is that buyers are aware of what they are getting and what they are not.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I know that you and I gave her countless hours off this forum. And frankly, I believe she is just a good liar. Even this latest version of her 'journey' is crafted to make the reader believe she has experience which she does not have. 
Hoodwinked a breeder in Mexico, who believed she was a real exhibitor, and then amazingly, when she just could not wait for clearances due to her schedule- her bitch didn't take and what'dya know, she found time to make another litter (after clearances- when she supposedly had such a busy schedule she couldn't have a litter then).

I am angry when I think of her. Which I do about every 3 months or so, and go read her slick site to see what elaboration she has printed as the truth. I guess what I'm angry about is that she fooled us all with her 'want to do it right' baloney and that she is fooling puppy people as we speak now since her Nala has had a litter. Those people probably cannot believe their luck to find a 'good breeder' LOL. But it's sad. And it's hard to take up another Lyndsay when they come here and post similar questions, thoughts, dreams, whatever- but then I think about the gal in Middle TN whose story I told in the Rosetree thread and her bitch (who is now finished) and know that SOME people DO care about doing things the right way.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Maybe because I am a puppy consumer or just an honesty nut but this deception makes me crazy. 

This is what sent me over the edge with the breeder I choose. I don't have a problem with the breeder giving the 1st shot or worm meds., I'm a retired vet tech and given more than my fair share of meds & shots. But don't tell me they have seen a vet, don't advertise on your web site they are vet checked, don't put it in your contract that they have seen a vet, only to be told by the breeders vet they have never seen her pups. 

If your breeding dogs have a genetic eye problem just tell me, explain it to me... educate me that it's something to watch but nothing serious and should grow out of it without a problem, provide the eye clearances requested before receiving payments, the vet at the 1st puppy check wanted to do surgery for inverted eye lashes! The last vet happened to know this breeder and made it clear she was aware of the problem. 

I understand UTI's are common in golden puppies but don't hide it (and the eye drainage) by withholding water for 6+ hrs. This is where a vet check would have come in handy!

If they have fleas/ticks don't cover them with flea powder then tell me I've got bugs in my car, along with the ear mites, fire ant bites & coccidia. Not sure where she thought I was hiding those. Clean them up or tell me, bugs happen. But not generally when they are raised in the house like breeder claimed.

If you co-own all your pups, put it on your website, in a memo or in your contract... after the papers arrive is not the time to tell me. And lying to the AKC saying I agreed to this.... well that's AKC fight.

The idea that this lady is MARKETING herself and her history is wrong on so many levels. This is just plain false advertising and innocent people are being fleeced. I'm sorry she used all you guys and took so much of your time. It obviously pushes my buttons but you know, the world has Karma and truly believe you get what you give. Sadly there are way too many out there like her. My lesson learned DON'T BELIEVE WHAT YOU READ ON THE INTERNET, do the research for yourself. Ask people on this forum to help you verify, they know where to look for truthful answers.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

LOL, I just went to Google to see where this falls in searches (3) and wow- if I'd seen her very first post here I wouldn't have bothered- it was when she first got Nala, and wanted a name for her- note she already had an attitude.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...858-help-pick-her-disney-themed-akc-name.html


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Call me crazy but I thought she was getting out of goldens.... because she lost a dog pretty tragically. Or maybe it was one of Nala's pups.

I thought she got a newfie pup... 

maybe I'm confusing her with somebody else...


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Megora said:


> Call me crazy but I thought she was getting out of goldens.... because she lost a dog pretty tragically. Or maybe it was one of Nala's pups.
> 
> I thought she got a newfie pup...
> 
> maybe I'm confusing her with somebody else...


The pup from Mexico was killed by a hit & run: Pedigree: Loretta's Rose Treehuggin' Hippie


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

When I read about situations like this one, I always wonder how the pups were treated. Were they really well socialized or did the person cut corners like they did with the breeding (i.e., not waiting until age 2, breeding on prelims, etc.)?


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Look, we can all agree that the breeder concerned has not conducted herself ethically. This attack on her care of her dogs is sheer conjecture and totally out of the spirit with which this forum should be run.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I don't think there's anything else to be gained by continuing to discuss this breeder. I'm sure people searching will be able to find this thread.


----------

